# Turkey Roasted Red Pepper Sandwiches + WW Points + Exchanges



## Filus59602 (Oct 21, 2002)

Turkey Roasted Red Pepper Sandwiches
Weight Watcher Points: 5
Low Fat and Exchanges included

Makes 4 sandwiches

2 tbsp. fat-free cream cheese, softened
1 tbsp. reduced-fat mayonnaise
1 tbsp. spicy brown mustard
1/8 tsp. pepper
1/4 cup roasted red peppers in water, drained and chopped
2 tbsp. sliced green onions
8 slices pumpernickle bread
3/4 lb. thinly sliced smoked turkey breast
1/4 cup alfalfa sprouts
4 leaf lettuce leaves

Combine first 4 ingredients, stirring until smooth. Stir in red peppers
and green onions.  Spread 1 side of bread slices evenly with cream cheese mixture. Top 4 bread slices evenly with turkey, sprouts, and lettuce leaves. Top with remaining bread slices.

Per serving: cal 296 , fat 3 g , sat 0.6 fat g , fib 4.1 g , chol 74 mg ,
prot 32.9 g , sod 596 mg , carb 34.9 g ++++  Exchanges: 2 starch, 1 veg, 3 very lean meat

Delicious Ways To Control Diabetes Cookbook Book 3
pmcduffy


----------

